# RIP Cotton Cordell



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

http://bhoadventures.blogspot.com/2015/01/loss-of-legend.html


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The passing of a legend. RIP.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Gay Blade, was an awesome lure. I notched up many of my personnel bests when I got on a kick of using them for everything. They imitate a tiny shad perfectly.
A chrome to black or blue Redfin caught me a lot of LMB when I fished for them. 
The largest LMB I ever had on was with a Redfin at Burl Lowery's field on big Sam in 75. Wearing waders it was a monster that pulled loose after a wild fight.
The Hot Spot is a lure I remember from fishing with dad, it was a great cast and crank bait.
Thanks for the great memories Cotton, and rest in peace.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

RIP ,Cotton


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I still use two of his rods that I bought at the Boat Show some years back. Matched with two Curado 201's. They are my go to rigs. 
Thanks and RIP


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

so sad...may he rest in peace!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sad to hear, RIP Cotton!
May the lures carry on in your name!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

The name Cotton Cordell brings back memories of digging around my ole man's tackle box while camping out under the Trinity River Bridge in Riverside in the early Sixties. Man those were great days!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Still use his lures for reds. RIP Cotton.


----------

